# I'm having trouble writing.



## Pidgeon84 (Oct 14, 2014)

It's not writer's block. I have ideas rattling around in the ol' noodle. I just can't even bring myself to pick the utensils (or open up the app, semantics...). I have some story ideas but it's these ideas for poetry that are starting to make me itch. It's really weird. I suppose I'll have to make time to force myself to write at some point. Anyone else ever have this problem?


----------



## Sam (Oct 14, 2014)

Yes. 

It's called laziness.


----------



## Pidgeon84 (Oct 14, 2014)

Sam said:


> Yes.
> 
> It's called laziness.



Ha! Well it would certainly fit my MO.


----------



## Gargh (Oct 14, 2014)

There are a hundred reasons why people get blocked, and no one solution. They range all the way from sheer laziness to my own lifetime habit of internalising critical overlords. Whatever it is though, unless there's an elephant standing on your hands, it's in your own mind and that means that you have the capacity to remove it. It may be that using a device could help you. Where poetry's concerned, using a given form can be liberating because, effectively, you just have to fill it in. What can also help, and again this is just my experience, is meditating. Even just five minutes of meditation clears my mind of all the other tut just enough that I can concentrate on what I presently want to do: Get the darn story out!


----------



## Pidgeon84 (Oct 14, 2014)

All good advice, I should probably meditate for reasons beyond writing anways.


----------



## InstituteMan (Oct 14, 2014)

I am usually willing to give myself a couple of days of not writing if I am struggling. A little bit of time to clear my head and deal with other things in life can be a help. The catch is that a "couple of days" can drift into weeks bleeding into an eternity pretty easy, so I have to be pretty hard on myself about returning to writing. Good luck.


----------



## Bishop (Oct 14, 2014)

Writing is work sometimes, don't forget it. I really, really don't feel like writing today. I'm at work, I'm tired and I nearly overslept, and I'm anticipating getting a new laptop this evening. But I'm going to force myself to write, to work on my novel, because that's the only way I get to the end of it!  C'mon, Pidge, I know you can do it!


----------



## Pidgeon84 (Oct 14, 2014)

Bishop said:


> C'mon, Pidge, I know you can do it!



[video=youtube;vJNDTfGRkmE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vJNDTfGRkmE&amp;feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## MzSnowleopard (Oct 14, 2014)

I usually do housework


----------



## Kyle R (Oct 14, 2014)

Pidgeon84 said:


> It's not writer's block. I have ideas rattling around in the ol' noodle. I just can't even bring myself to pick the utensils (or open up the app, semantics...). I have some story ideas but it's these ideas for poetry that are starting to make me itch. It's really weird. I suppose I'll have to make time to force myself to write at some point. Anyone else ever have this problem?



1. Disable your internet access.
2. Open your writing program.
3. You're NOT allowed back on the internet until you complete _X _amount of writing.
4. Repeat as necessary.

:encouragement:


----------



## TKent (Oct 14, 2014)

Honestly, this would solve all my troubles



> *1. Disable your internet access.
> 2. Open your writing program.
> 3. You're NOT allowed back on the internet until you complete X amount of writing.
> 4. Repeat as necessary.*


----------



## LeeC (Oct 14, 2014)

MzSnowleopard said:


> I usually do housework



I certainly get creative when that thought comes to mind


----------



## InstituteMan (Oct 14, 2014)

Kyle R said:


> 1. Disable your internet access.
> 2. Open your writing program.
> 3. You're NOT allowed back on the internet until you complete _X _amount of writing.
> 4. Repeat as necessary.
> ...



If the problem is merely laziness/procrastination, this is a real winner. I find that sometimes in life my other family/professional obligations exhaust me to the point where I need to take a day or two (but no more!) to recharge. If the issue is procrastination instead of exhaustion, though . . . stop reading this! :icon_cheesygrin:


----------



## Pidgeon84 (Oct 14, 2014)

Well I put something down, not sure how good it is. But at least it's a thing.


----------



## bazz cargo (Oct 14, 2014)

Make notes.

Put ideas onto paper or pixel while they are fresh, don't try to make a story. A will join up with B and C will suddenly appear then it will write itself, okay you will have to do the physical part.


----------



## Pidgeon84 (Oct 14, 2014)

I am literally the worst note taker ever. Another thing I should probably work on.


----------



## NerdyMJ (Oct 14, 2014)

Yeah, I have this problem. It's caused by my depression, though, so probably not the same as what you're dealing with.


----------



## Plasticweld (Oct 14, 2014)

Writing for me, is my form of relaxation and escape.  So from my perspective when I read the comments of why someone can not write I equate it to the kid who is out of school for the summer, the sun is shinning, his friends are all playing ball and he has the gall to complain that there is nothing fun to do.  I think about things to write while at work and if I am lucky enough, I will have a chance to put them down.  

While you guys are looking out the window, wishing... I'm doing it.... I need an icon of a guy sticking his tongue out... MrMustard, where are you?


----------



## Deafmute (Oct 14, 2014)

NerdyMJ said:


> Yeah, I have this problem. It's caused by my depression, though, so probably not the same as what you're dealing with.



depression is a very common cause for this issue. Depression makes it hard to do much of anything, and its an extremely common issue, honestly all the more in people who are introspective enough to enjoy something like writing.


----------



## Pidgeon84 (Oct 15, 2014)

NerdyMJ said:


> Yeah, I have this problem. It's caused by my depression, though, so probably not the same as what you're dealing with.



My situation is at fairly similar. Things haven't been super great for me as of late.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Oct 15, 2014)

Plasticweld said:


> Writing for me, is my form of relaxation and escape.  So from my perspective when I read the comments of why someone can not write I equate it to the kid who is out of school for the summer, the sun is shinning, his friends are all playing ball and he has the gall to complain that there is nothing fun to do.  I think about things to write while at work and if I am lucky enough, I will have a chance to put them down.
> 
> While you guys are looking out the window, wishing... I'm doing it.... I need an icon of a guy sticking his tongue out... MrMustard, where are you?


----------



## Blade (Oct 15, 2014)

Pidgeon84 said:


> I have some story ideas but it's these ideas for poetry that are starting to make me itch. It's really weird.



That is interesting. It sounds like driving with the other foot pushing on the brake a little.:dejection:


----------



## Pidgeon84 (Oct 15, 2014)

Haha that is what it's like!


----------



## tepelus (Oct 15, 2014)

NerdyMJ said:


> Yeah, I have this problem. It's caused by my depression, though, so probably not the same as what you're dealing with.



Same here. When I'm in a depressed state I can't get a single word down, even with ideas running through my head. I feel like, what's the point? But when I come out of that fog I can get quite a bit written.


----------



## Tettsuo (Oct 15, 2014)

Bishop said:


> Writing is work sometimes, don't forget it. I really, really don't feel like writing today. I'm at work, I'm tired and I nearly overslept, and I'm anticipating getting a new laptop this evening. But I'm going to force myself to write, to work on my novel, because that's the only way I get to the end of it!  C'mon, Pidge, I know you can do it!



This!

The more you write, even forced, the more you open your mind to the creative process.


----------



## fabric_letters (Oct 15, 2014)

Pidgeon84 said:


> I just can't even bring myself to pick the utensils (or open up the app, semantics...)


Oh, how the times have changed 

This is me all over, I think just do it and as long as you have done somthing thats good enough


----------



## gotooslow (Oct 23, 2014)

When I realized that I had no talent for writing, I stopped writing. Then I discovered a great secret "editors." 
I still can't write well, but now I don't care. I don't get writers block because I just talk to the words and worry about the formatting later. I try to have conversations with people just as if they were here and I was having a cup of coffee with them. I have a lot of fun and laugh quite a bit. I wish you well


----------

